# Nova met her first rat.



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I used to do this with my JRTs in go-to-ground competitions. Lots of fun for the dogs and the rat gets to live to play another day. I wonder how Happy would respond. She seems to have a moderately strong pray drive towards squirrels and a knack for sniffing things out. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

How nice for Nova to get to try some fun sports in addition to showing! Enjoy


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I imagine there are many interesting smells there! Good luck at Fast Cat.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice, way to represent


----------

